# Stavros Flatley in the final



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

They were brilliant again:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Come on Cyprus. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Brill!!! I wonder if it's on utube already??


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

*Voted twice*



Veronica said:


> They were brilliant again:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Come on Cyprus. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I voted for them twice tonight they just make me laugh if all Cypriots are like them I will happily die laughing if I move over there - I also thing the Queen would find them amusing
Chris


----------



## TwilightSupport (Mar 9, 2009)

Stravos and Son ...amazing , funny and genuine ... Good Luck to them both GO GET EM !!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Chica said:


> Brill!!! I wonder if it's on utube already??


yes its up there already hilarious


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> yes its up there already hilarious
> 
> Stavros Flatley



I think that link is to their first appearance. Last night they were dressed in Greek style costume and they also has backing dancers who worked at his restaurant


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> They were brilliant again:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Come on Cyprus. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't agree with you more Veronica they were brill!!!!

Bert


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

I love these 2 hope they win, they are very funny


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Love them! He's even funnier when he's just speaking than when he's dancing. They are a great example of the special relationship Britain and Cyprus have.


----------

